
Warning: Malware Based on Chrome is Real - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/warning-malware-based-on-chrome-is-real/
======
eli
So what are they supposed to do about this? Even if you move legit security
warnings out of the browser window and into the chrome, I don't think it does
much to stop this sort of attack.

~~~
BCM43
What about making the address bar red when there is a bad site, similar to how
the address bar is green for ssl sites?

~~~
eli
Sure, but how many of the people who fell for the current scam would have
noticed that the address bar was it's normal color?

~~~
BCM43
You could put a notice on the bottom of real ones telling the user to look at
the address bar.

------
nayanshah
It is phishing after all and a clever one also. People need to be more
paranoid while browsing the internet.

------
drivebyacct2
What the hell kind of headline is this?

It's a webpage that looks like a legitimate warning. It's basically a play on
traditional phishing. Saying that it's "malware based on chrome" is fear
mongering and by implication is inaccurate.

